# Nothing is written Nulla è scritto Nada està escrito



## LCB

Hi

how can I translate "Nothing is written" in Latin?

come posso tradurre "Niente è scritto" in Latino?

como puedo traducir "Nada està escrito" en latino?

Thanks
Grazie
Gracias


----------



## Anne345

nihil scribitur 
or
nihil scriptum est


----------



## LCB

Merci beacoup!


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:


> nihil scribitur
> or
> nihil scriptum est


 
The Spanish sentence reveals (as I just learned in the Arabic forum) that you have to use "*nihil scriptum est*."


----------



## Anne345

Your remark supposes I am wrong... Does he mean "nothing has been written" or "nothing is being written" ?


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:


> Your remark supposes I am wrong... Does he mean "nothing has been written" or "nothing is being written" ?


 
According to what the Spanish sentence says, he means the former. I tried to explain the difference here.


----------



## Joca

Whodunit said:


> According to what the Spanish sentence says, he means the former. I tried to explain the difference here.


 
Whodunit is right. I don't know if the following helps, but ...

*Nihil scribitur* actually means "Nothing gets written";

*Nihil scriptum est* ultimately means "Nothing is in the state of having been written". (This was required by the poster.)

Moreover, I think the verb (est) can be left out, so we remain with:

*Nihil scriptum.*

JC


----------



## Whodunit

Joca, the last one is ambiguous. It could also mean "nothing written," which doesn't make much sense without any context, though.


----------

